# Gym in Romford , Essex UK



## MonaNL (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi I am Mona from The Netherlands, will be in UK a few days from August 14, would like

to work out while I am in UK, because I don not want to interupt my schedule to much

Which gym nice in Romford, Essex ? Any tips?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Sigma


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Absalute gym is a good bb gym with new equipment


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Sigma


How the heck am I supposed to know I don't live anywhere near essex :confused1:


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Apart from the mainstream gyms i.e Virgin Active (Very good gym the Romford branch) and Fitness First (Busy, crammed and [email protected]).

30 mins journey away to Ilford there's EasyGym which is cheap and has the largest range of equipment i've ever seen! Only downside is it gets very busy.

Titanium Gym in Woodford Green is a bit further and is a very well known bodybuilding gym, there's also Synergy Fitness which is very nice and is only a short walk from Fairlop station but is also about a 30min journey from Romford.

These are the only ones I know of in the area


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Also these places: http://www.stansgym.com/

http://www.absalutegym.co.uk/romford.html


----------



## MonaNL (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks all for reactions.

thank you Quintillius, will check them out, probably will choose for one close by, only 5 days there for family visit so limited time.

Sigma? how old are you? 10?


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

Absalute the best around


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The skatepark there is good also, watch that snake run though you pick up speed quicker than a Liverpool mum on a night out.


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

absalute gym, cant beat it in that area


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Quintillius said:


> Apart from the mainstream gyms i.e Virgin Active (Very good gym the Romford branch) and Fitness First (Busy, crammed and [email protected]).
> 
> 30 mins journey away to Ilford there's EasyGym which is cheap and has the largest range of equipment i've ever seen! Only downside is it gets very busy.
> 
> ...


I used to go to Easygym in Ilford. 5 benchs all lined up and every one of them would be taken!!! I now train at Better gym in Mayesbrook park, Barking. Best gym I've ever been to. 1 bonus is I train around 11am so pretty empty in there


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Another 1 for absalute, excellent gym


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Who are all you lot training in absolute, regular trainers there?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quintillius said:


> Also these places: http://www.stansgym.com/
> 
> http://www.absalutegym.co.uk/romford.html


Is stans gym still going, brings back memorys!!


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> I used to go to Easygym in Ilford. 5 benchs all lined up and every one of them would be taken!!! I now train at Better gym in Mayesbrook park, Barking. Best gym I've ever been to. 1 bonus is I train around 11am so pretty empty in there


Ahh mate I know exactly what you mean! Every upper body machine was packed with queues every day! I got his legs and minimal upper body growth when I forest signed up there as nobody ventured near and of the leg machines lol. I'll never go back there unless they increase the size of the gym floor!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Is stans gym still going, brings back memorys!!


Yeah he's still going, his Mrs does the women pt stuff as well


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sams said:


> Who are all you lot training in absolute, regular trainers there?


3-4 days a week for me down gallows corner


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

T100 said:


> Yeah he's still going, his Mrs does the women pt stuff as well


Women at stans - rariety in my day when i trained there!!! How many kids they got now? And take it his still very religious? Will have to pop down there one day to see him.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Women at stans - rariety in my day when i trained there!!! How many kids they got now? And take it his still very religious? Will have to pop down there one day to see him.


I think they have 4 boys but she's expecting again, my boy was in the same school, yes mate he's still very religious, mentions God almost every sentence haha, nice family


----------

